# R Murphy knives



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I learned a couple things today:

1) R Murphy, who makes my favorite oyster knife, a wellfleet style with rosewood handle, also makes carbon steel knives around 59 HRC. Suspected to be 1095. Their other carbon steel offerings (hunting knives) are 1095. I call this new new stock as opposed to new old stock.

For anyone shopping in the $100 range and likes the old school American style carbon chefs knife, with no annoying bolster mind you, definitely worth a look!

http://www.rmurphyknives.com/store/Cooking_Knives_Chefs_Select.html

2) Their factory is only a few towns over from me in Ayer, MA

maybe they're hiring blacksmithing apprentices...


----------

